# Smashed 3G screen - best options?



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I smashed my 3G glass part of the screen. The touch features still work fine, so I am not too worried. The phone is still under warranty. I know I can't claim it because it is physical damage. But what is the best route to get some new glass on there? Apple Store, iRepair.ca or a certified Apple shop? 

Thanks!

Also, how much of a cost am I looking at here?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

iRepair.ca. Apple Stores will probably charge you full price for a new iPhone (laughable), and independent Apple Resellers do not repair iPhones. A guy I work with smashed his iPhone screen as well, and I believe (though I don't remember for 100% sure), that iRepair wanted around $200 to repair it.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Lars said:


> iRepair.ca. Apple Stores will probably charge you full price for a new iPhone (laughable), and independent Apple Resellers do not repair iPhones. A guy I work with smashed his iPhone screen as well, and I believe (though I don't remember for 100% sure), that iRepair wanted around $200 to repair it.


They want $149.00. I think is a little bit ridiculous. It is just the glass, but they replace the digitiser and everything to reduce labour/time costs. 

Would Rogers be of any help?


----------



## BlackViper (Mar 2, 2008)

Apple - Support - iPhone - Service FAQ

I see the price went down, when i broke my 16GB 3G last fall it was 329.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Will using iRepair.ca void my warranty?


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Adrian. said:


> They want $149.00. I think is a little bit ridiculous. It is just the glass, but they replace the digitiser and everything to reduce labour/time costs.
> 
> Would Rogers be of any help?


Err.. the touch digitizer is part and parcel of the glass, and it take a considerable amount of time and effort to disassemble -- they are NOT designed to be repairable. I have done it - the part cost $55 and it took 2 hours of work to R&R. $149 is a bargain.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Will using iRepair.ca void my warranty then? 

I checked some youtube video and it does look like too much for me to handle on my own


----------



## DS (Oct 7, 2004)

I thought Apple had a $199 out of warranty replacement program, or am I on crack?

Edit : 

Ahhh yes, here it is. I'm not on crack lol.

It's 229 in Canada though, 199 is in the US.

Apple - Support - iPhone - Service FAQ


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

CanadaRAM said:


> Err.. the touch digitizer is part and parcel of the glass, and it take a considerable amount of time and effort to disassemble -- they are NOT designed to be repairable. I have done it - the part cost $55 and it took 2 hours of work to R&R. $149 is a bargain.


I took my 3G to an Apple Store due to dust under the glass. They replaced the digitizer/glass in under 20 minutes.

Not saying you can get Apple to do it but, apparently, it doesn't take that long to do.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Macified said:


> I took my 3G to an Apple Store due to dust under the glass. They replaced the digitizer/glass in under 20 minutes.
> 
> Not saying you can get Apple to do it but, apparently, it doesn't take that long to do.


People on youtube seem to be able to do the digitser/glass in about that as well. I am just really scared of breaking a connector or something and really being SOL. $150 hurts, but being stupid enough to downhill mountain bike with a $1000 phone in your pocket hurts more.


----------



## archangel (Jan 1, 2003)

Seeing as Rogers and Fido sell the phone for $99 (refreshed for $49 at Fido) wouldn't you be better off just to buy a new one? It's not likely that you're eligible for a hardware upgrade yet. You should be able to do that without affecting your plan.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Adrian. said:


> Will using iRepair.ca void my warranty then?
> 
> I checked some youtube video and it does look like too much for me to handle on my own


You smashed your phone. For all intents and purposes, you have no warranty.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Adrian. said:


> Will using iRepair.ca void my warranty then?


Even if repaired by iRepair, your warranty still no longer applies as it was opened, adjusted and repaired by a third-party.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

archangel said:


> Seeing as Rogers and Fido sell the phone for $99 (refreshed for $49 at Fido) wouldn't you be better off just to buy a new one? It's not likely that you're eligible for a hardware upgrade yet. You should be able to do that without affecting your plan.


If you sign up for a 3 year contract. I am already in one...


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Adrian. said:


> If you sign up for a 3 year contract. I am already in one...


Are you with Rogers or Fido? What kind of plan are you on? It might make more sense for you to ungrade to the 3GS if you qualify for a good discount. Just an option if it makes sense in your case.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Sniper4u said:


> Are you with Rogers or Fido? What kind of plan are you on? It might make more sense for you to ungrade to the 3GS if you qualify for a good discount. Just an option if it makes sense in your case.


I have a voice + data plan (3 yr). My bills are usually around $65-70 and I got the phone in late October. It seems to me that I am out of the loop for the 3G. It would be incredible if Rogers would give me a good deal on a refurb 3G though. 

I dunno though.


----------



## BlackViper (Mar 2, 2008)

The 3gs upgrade is a good idea if you can get an understanding rep. Otherwise I will again remind you of the apple out-of waranty repair program. A little pricey but you would retain the remainder of your warranty, and get a mint-condition replacement with a fresh new battery. Turn around is within a week, or with advance replacement option($30) 1-2 business days. IRepair or self repair will void any warranty, go with Apple.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

Got a guitar pick?

DealExtreme: $23.68 Repair Part Replacement Touch Screen/Digitizer Module with Bus Wire for iPhone 3G


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Adrian. said:


> I have a voice + data plan (3 yr). My bills are usually around $65-70 and I got the phone in late October. It seems to me that I am out of the loop for the 3G. It would be incredible if Rogers would give me a good deal on a refurb 3G though.
> 
> I dunno though.


So the way I calculate it, you would spend an extra $100 for the new 3GS. You are at least elibible for the term 1 upgrade which saves you $250 off the new phone. It would cost you a minimum of $150 to fix your current 3G. That's $400 of the $500s off the new 3GS that they are offering. I have heard of other people getting lucky and qualifying for the full $500 discount without actually hitting the $100 a month spending amount. Then again you didn't buy within deal 2s time frame either. If you don't currently have a data plan you could also use that as a bargaining chip to get more of discount off the new model. It's worth a try but only if you want a data plan.
You could also recoupe some of that money by fixing the 3G model and selling it privately if you think you can get more than $150 for it. Everything you sell it for above that mark is recouped money.


----------



## archangel (Jan 1, 2003)

Too bad, you might have been able to work something out with Fido's 16BB refreshed but I don't see anything in Roger's to help you.

Seeing as it still works, would a $10 plastic stick-on screen protector keep it together and hide the broken edge until you are better able to fix/replace?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Trevor... said:


> Got a guitar pick?
> 
> DealExtreme: $23.68 Repair Part Replacement Touch Screen/Digitizer Module with Bus Wire for iPhone 3G


That seems to be the most reasonable option, but I am not experienced with electronics to do it. I feel like I would just screw up the phone more...

I suppose I will give Rogers a call tomorrow. Even if I can just get a refurbished 3G I would be plenty happy.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

So Rogers said I could buy an 8GB for $449. Definitely not going to do that...

Retentions isn't open until Monday, so I'll call then.


I bought my iPhone on September 7! They said they couldn't over ride that for me. I am hoping retentions will. If I can get 3GS, then I will just try and fix the 3G myself and give it to a relative or something.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Adrian. said:


> So Rogers said I could buy an 8GB for $449. Definitely not going to do that...
> 
> Retentions isn't open until Monday, so I'll call then.
> 
> ...


I'm a fan of retentions, but why not take the advice to get the out-of-warranty service from Apple as above?


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Adrian. said:


> So Rogers said I could buy an 8GB for $449. Definitely not going to do that...
> 
> Retentions isn't open until Monday, so I'll call then.
> 
> ...


You qualify for offer 1 for sure and you are in the time frame for offer 2. It's just a matter of how much you've been spending each month. You should be able to get the 16 gb 3Gs for $449.00. Do you have a data plan and or are you willing to get one. They don't allow you to sign up for a new contract without a data plan. Here are the offer specifics.

Questions and Answers

FAQs for NEW iPhone 3G S

What will be Rogers pricing for the new iPhone 3G S models?
With 3-year voice plan with 3 year data plan

NEW 16GB iPhone 3G S: $199
NEW 32GB iPhone 3G S: $299


Device-only pricing (no term)

NEW 16GB iPhone 3G S: $699
NEW 32GB iPhone 3G S: $799


Rogers.com online pricing - As of June 19th and for a limited time, the below device-only pricing applies if you buy online via Rogers.com

NEW 16GB iPhone 3G S: $680
NEW 32GB iPhone 3G S: $780


Will I still be able to purchase an iPhone 3G?
Yes. See below for pricing.
Term pricing

16GB iPhone 3G: $149 (while supplies last) with a 3-year voice, and 3 year data plan as of June 19th, 2009
8GB iPhone 3G: $99 with a 3-year voice, and 3 year data plan as of June 19th, 2009


Device only pricing

8GB iPhone 3G: $599 as of June 19th
16GB iPhone 3G: no device-only pricing available


Rogers.com online pricing – As of June 19th and for a limited time, the below device-only pricing applies if you buy online via Rogers.com

iPhone 3G 8GB: $580


The iPhone 3G 8GB and 16GB both fully support the new iPhone OS 3.0 software upgrade (please see below for more information on iPhone OS 3.0 and key features). Customers wishing to buy an iPhone 3G can visit their nearest Rogers Plus, Rogers Dealer and wherever Rogers’ smartphones are sold. Click here to find location addresses.

What are the new features of these devices?
Please visit Apple - iPhone - Mobile phone, iPod, and Internet device. for device specifications.

When can I get the new devices?
The new devices will be available on June 19th 2009. Select stores will be open at 8am on June 19th, 2009, please inquire with the store near you to confirm.

Where can I purchase the new devices?
Customers wishing to buy new models can visit their nearest Rogers Plus, Rogers Dealer and wherever Rogers Smartphone’s are sold. Click here to find location addresses.

Will Rogers carry all the new device models?
Yes Rogers will be the Canadian wireless service provider to carry these new devices.
Are there different colours for the new device models?
Yes both models come in Black and White.

Is the new 6GB/$30 promotional plan available for all iPhone customers, new and existing?
The $30/6GB will be available to all iPhone customers starting June 9th 2009. Only available on a 3 Year term and available until July 31st, 2009

If I already have an iPhone 3G from Rogers and wish to upgrade to the new iPhone 3G S are there any special offers?
Yes. For a limited time, if you are an existing iPhone customer who does not yet qualify for an upgrade, you will be able to take advantage of the below two offers for upgrading to a new iPhone 3GS.

Offer 1:
If you are an existing Rogers iPhone 3G customer who has minimum tenure of 6 months since your activation/last upgrade, you can receive $250 off the no-term, device-only price, for a new iPhone 3GS provided that you have a data plan and extend your service agreement by 1 year. This offer does not apply for upgrading to an iPhone 3G.
Offer 2:
If you are an existing iPhone 3G customer who activated or upgraded to your iPhone 3G from July 11-Sep 30 2008 and have consistently spent on average of $100 or more each month on your Rogers wireless services you will get $500 off the no-term price of an iPhone 3GS, provided that you have a data plan and extend your service agreement by 1 year. This offer does not apply for upgrading to an iPhone 3G.
No-term Offer 1 Offer 2
iPhone 3G S 16 GB $699 $449 $199
iPhone 3G S 32 GB $799 $549 $299


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I spend just under $70 bucks/month. I have voice/data already.

I'm not about to drop $500 at Rogers. But $199 I can handle, considering it is $150 just to get the phone fixed...


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Adrian. said:


> I spend just under $70 bucks/month. I have voice/data already.
> 
> I'm not about to drop $500 at Rogers. But $199 I can handle, considering it is $150 just to get the phone fixed...


I don't blame you. $150 to fix a screen seems pretty good to me too. Sorry that it happened to you. If it makes you feel better my daughter broke hers too just before losing it finally. Lol.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

Adrian. said:


> That seems to be the most reasonable option, but I am not experienced with electronics to do it. I feel like I would just screw up the phone more...


It really isn't difficult

1. Pop out the SIM card,
2. Unscrew the screws on either side of the cable port,
3. Use guitar pick to pry off top panel,
4. Disconnect ribbon cables connecting screen assembly,
5. There are 8 screws and 3 ribbon cables to remove
6. Remove the logicboard
7. The LCD is held in my 6 screws, remove them all and use guitar pick to pry out LCD. 
8. Reassemble with replacement touch screen assembly.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

W have to clarify whether it is the LCD needing replaced or the glass/digitizer - they are two separate parts.

If you replace both units at once, sure it is less trouble, but the parts are way more expensive. 

If only the top glass is damaged, you can replace the glass/digitizer unit and keep your LCD. However the glass/digitizer unit is adhered to the LCD unit with adhesive, which needs to be softened with heat, and then carefully wedged apart. It's finicky, and not a 20 minute procedure in my experience.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

Adrian,

I am sorry for your loss  Call retentions on monday and INQUIRE with them. they are good people depending on the person you get


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. It is an unfortunate situation, and it is definitely a rough time to swallow an unexpected $200 bill. 

CanadaRam is right. I have looked youtube videos, and I am very worried about screwing something up big time. It is only the glass that needs to be replaced. The touch screen still works fine with the broken glass in fact. 

I will phone Rogers tomorrow and ask very nicely if they can offer me an upgrade.

If they do, I will get that, and then in a couple of weeks I will spring for the phone to get fixed and then sell/give it to someone. 

I would honestly take an upgrade to another 3G. I don't need the 3GS at all. 

We shall see.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

Call them and say that on your way into save a twin babys from a burning building when during the heroic attempt you dropped your phone and it broke. You couldnt catch it beacuse you had a baby in each arm.. it was either the phone or the babys..

your a hero..

trying to bring some humor in this, and watching my girlfriend shake her head as i type this.. 

good luck with retentions.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

DS said:


> I thought Apple had a $199 out of warranty replacement program, or am I on crack?
> 
> Edit :
> 
> ...





HowEver said:


> I'm a fan of retentions, but why not take the advice to get the out-of-warranty service from Apple as above?





Adrian. said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone. It is an unfortunate situation, and it is definitely a rough time to swallow an unexpected $200 bill.
> 
> CanadaRam is right. I have looked youtube videos, and I am very worried about screwing something up big time. It is only the glass that needs to be replaced. The touch screen still works fine with the broken glass in fact.
> 
> ...


I'm still not getting it.

Retentions will require some negotiation, extending your contract... and is unlikely to replace your handset since at this point retentions is not handing out iPhones much.

Still, you never know. Retentions might give you everything you want, and a kick-ass deal.

The Apple option just seems better to me.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

i saw this ad on kijiji.... maybe they can help you out?

iphone LCD, Digitizer, Home bottom, Power bottom and .... - Toronto Phones, PDAs, iPods For Sale - Kijiji Toronto


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I was able to upgrade to a new iPhone 3G 8GB for $45 +$35 admin fee. So I have a working iPhone right now. I will wait a few weeks and pay to have my 16GB fixed, found a place that will do it for $60. I will give my dad the 8GB because he wants one, but refuses to sign a contract with any cell carrier. Everyone wins this way.

I just had to recommit to my contract. That is fine though, I am happy with the service I am paying for. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

so is he paying for the phone?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

MrNeoStylez said:


> so is he paying for the phone?


Yeah, he said he would cover that $75 for the new iPhone, and I can have it until I have some loose money together to spring to get the 16GB fixed.


----------



## brandon.leafsfan (Oct 11, 2011)

*so Apple will give me a brand new iPhone for only $229?*

so Apple will give me a brand new iPhone for only $229? My iPhone screen is cracked and out of warranty. Can you please send me the exact link to the Apple website that explains this? The only thing I found was something for service, they'll fix it for $229.

Thanks,

Brandon




DS said:


> I thought Apple had a $199 out of warranty replacement program, or am I on crack?
> 
> Edit :
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackViper (Mar 2, 2008)

Out of warranty repair is what you're looking for. Apple will send you a refurbished model, I've had 3 and they are indistinguishable from a new phone. Turn-around is less than 5 business days by mail, or instantly in store. Call Apple and they will walk you through the whole process.


----------



## brandon.leafsfan (Oct 11, 2011)

*thanks*

Thanks for the quick reply! How much will this cost?




BlackViper said:


> Out of warranty repair is what you're looking for. Apple will send you a refurbished model, I've had 3 and they are indistinguishable from a new phone. Turn-around is less than 5 business days by mail, or instantly in store. Call Apple and they will walk you through the whole process.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I have heard that the price may have dropped to $149.

If you can go to a store, that's the way to go.



brandon.leafsfan said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! How much will this cost?


----------

